# What optional extras did the MSP have?



## errspace (5 mo ago)

Hi all, I'm in the market for an MSP, was originally looking at a P100D. I want one that's fully loaded, and I'm struggling to understand what options from the PXX days carried over to the MSP/MSLR, which things that previously were options are now standard, or have been dropped.

I went onto the Tesla website via the wayback machine so I could see it from 2020, and it suggested at least some options from PXX models might have been standard by 2020. But sites viewed on the wayback machine are always a bit janky so I don't know if I'm seeing everything. Can anyone help me unpick it please?

V3 supercharger access - standard on the MSP?
Adaptive air suspension - do any MSPs _not_ have this? A great many adverts say "smart air suspension" but I thought the adaptive suspension was part and parcel with the Raven upgrade. I'm not seeing suspension-related options on the Tesla site.
Ultra high fidelity sound - again is this from the PXX days? I'm seeing no options relating to audio, and the Tesla site says "Premium audio system" for the MSP. Some adverts for used MSPs say "immersive sound," which I think is just part of premium audio functionality. If none of this is the case, how can I tell what audio system is fitted? Is the boot subwoofer all I need to check for?
Premium interior - I think this pertains to the footwell and door handle lighting? Did the MSP have this as standard? On the Tesla site for the MSP it says "select premium interior," (which means select colour), suggesting they're all the same.
Premium upgrades - I really have no idea about this save for the powered boot/trunk lid, which again seems to be standard for the MSP. Does this date back to earlier PXX days? Someone on the Tesla motors club said when buying a 75D that it included heated seats and steering wheel, which surely got rolled into the subzero pack, and later seems to have become standard in the MSP? There was also upgraded stereo, which again seems to have been replaced by premium audio or ultra high fidelity sound.
A lot of adverts for used MSPs have a whiff of the clone brush from adverts for earlier MS variants. Lots of features listed that might just be standard now, to lay on thick that the car's fully loaded, and confusing references to optional extras from earlier generations that now might be part of the standard fit.

Just from typing this list, it seems likely that there aren't any options at all for the MSP, save for body/interior colours, and autopilot/FSD. Does that sound right?

Thanks.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

errspace said:


> Just from typing this list, it seems likely that there aren't any options at all for the MSP, save for body/interior colours, and autopilot/FSD. Does that sound right?


Yep, that’s about right for a 2020 and beyond. I believe it was second half of 2018 that Tesla rolled practically all options into the base models for their model S and model X. Prior to that they had been slowly moving options to the base, but 2018 is when they really simplified the configurations.

Regarding some of your specific items:

You have to go back really far to find a Tesla without access to the superchargers. If it can use a V2, it can use a v3. I don’t offhand remember exactly when they made the S/X get similar charging rates on the V3 as the 3/Y. The max I’ve seen at a V3 for for 2017 MX is about 180 kW.
You are right, Raven upgrade changed the air suspension, and is standard. Prior to that air suspension was also standard…. It moving to base configurations predated 2017.
I think there is pretty much basic sound and premium sound. Premium moved into the base configuration late 2017.
There was a textile interior option until sometime in 2018. Everything else was premium. I think premium was always default for performance. Prior to the great options consolidation of 2018, there were also separate choices of headliner color and trim.
There was a premium upgrade package (PUP) that changed definitions over the years. So I find it pretty meaningless for someone to list a car as having the PUP. The PUP became standard in 2018.


----------



## errspace (5 mo ago)

That's brilliant, thanks for the detailed reply. This makes searching so much simpler!


----------

